# how much food should i feed my hedgehog?



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm getting my hedggie in a couple of weeks, and I have heard different amounts.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Free feeding is the way to go. Most hedgehogs will not gorge themselves, they will eat when they are hungry. I always put a little extra in, so that way if Brillo decides to eat more one night compared to another- he won't run out. 

I usually have about 2 tablespoons total of a mix of his food.


----------

